# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Νέες τιμές ACN για dialup

## frap

Από το flash.gr:

http://tech.flash.gr/news/greece/2003/7/30/10094id/

-K.

----------

